# How can I play legitimately downloaded iplayer files on android?



## uk benzo (Aug 24, 2012)

BBC iPlayer offers the option of downloading a show and playing it offline. 

This is theoretically perfect for my Nexus 7. 

But I can't seem to find an app that plays DRM protected (and activated) WMV files. 

Apart from downloading software that either strips the DRM off the file or converts the WMV into something else (and reducing its quality in the process), is there a way that any of you lot have got an android device to play a licensed WMV DRM file?


----------



## Mr Smin (Aug 25, 2012)

Don't mess about with the official download - search for get_iplayer which is a command line program that captures the streamed file and saves it. No drm, and not a wmv.


----------



## uk benzo (Aug 25, 2012)

Mr Smin said:


> Don't mess about with the official download - search for get_iplayer which is a command line program that captures the streamed file and saves it. No drm, and not a wmv.


 
You star!!! Works like a dream on my Nexus 7!!!


----------

